# What color shoes to wear with navy and lime?



## runnergirl (Mar 14, 2012)

Help! Just bought the cutest navy and lime green striped dress with three quarter sleeves for the office but can't figure out what color shoes to wear with it. Can't be too casual!


----------



## katana (Mar 14, 2012)

A picture would help us give a good suggestion.

I would think you could wear white shoes, navy or even lime green.


----------



## BeautyFull (Jul 2, 2012)

You can wear black or white shoes if you have available.


----------

